# Trim Roots ?



## Doob-Meister (Feb 24, 2007)

I've got a 18 gal. bubbler with two AK-47 babies growing up. I'm about 4 weeks into the veg stage giving them 24 hrs of 400w HPS light per day, and the plants are big and wide - and about 18" tall.

Here's my question. When I pull the lid each week to change to nutes, the EDIT FOR LANGUAGE roots on these plants are HUGE - probably 3 ft. long each - and humongius balls of white furry roots. Do I help my cause at all by trimming the root mass down a little? Does trimming the roots help or hurt the plant. I figure I'm about 10 days away from switching to flowering (it looks like both of these babies are ladies).

I am getting a little yellowing of some of the new leaves. I'm using 3 oz. of green, 2 oz of brown and one oz. of red GH nutes in 15 gal. of water. PH is reliably (checked every day) between 5.6 and 6.3.

Thanx for the help.

dm


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 24, 2007)

Trimming the roots won't kill your plant but it will slow the growth and might stress it. There is a method called bonsai(where you manipulate the plant to resemble and grow like a bonsai) and trimming the roots is part of that process. It's all in preference. If you don't care if growth slows and if the roots are in your way you can trim them. Make sure you NEVER cut at the root ball though...this could mean death!!!


----------



## DLA (Feb 26, 2007)

Doob-Meister said:
			
		

> I've got a 18 gal. bubbler with two AK-47 babies growing up. I'm about 4 weeks into the veg stage giving them 24 hrs of 400w HPS light per day, and the plants are big and wide - and about 18" tall.
> 
> Here's my question. When I pull the lid each week to change to nutes, the EDIT FOR LANGUAGE roots on these plants are HUGE - probably 3 ft. long each - and humongius balls of white furry roots. Do I help my cause at all by trimming the root mass down a little? Does trimming the roots help or hurt the plant. I figure I'm about 10 days away from switching to flowering (it looks like both of these babies are ladies).
> 
> ...


 
I believe that the combination your mixing is for young plants...if your 4 weeks in veg state change those to even parts 2,2,2, before you flower them. JMO


----------



## KADE (Feb 26, 2007)

If u cut a tap root the plant is fooked. But a lil trimming can be done... I'd never recommend it in any way shape or form.. but i know it can be done.


----------

